# My dog's mouth is ALWAYS closed?



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

So in all of my reading of dog body language, I keep finding info about a dog's mouth being open having meaning...and a dog's mouth being closed (and small) being a general sign of stress.

Brady NEVER opens his mouth. I've seen him pant twice. Once in 80-degree weather w/ no Air conditioning...and once after we ran around for 15 minutes playing fetch. Other than that, his mouth is ALWAYS closed..and pretty much always small (no long lips).

Does this mean he is always stressed? Or do some dogs just naturally not have an open mouth all the time?


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not every dog "smiles".

You worry about stuff way too much!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> Not every dog "smiles".
> 
> You worry about stuff way too much!


I'm not worried...I was seriously curious.
It's not about the smiling though. I mean, the book shows what smiling is. It's about in general...panting/etc. The books talk on nearly every page about the dog's mouth as a sign of tension/relaxation,etc. So I am truly curious...


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty much anything you'll read or hear about dogs will be (1) generalized and (2) relative to your dog. That means that you can't just use dog language books to say, this sign means this, that sign means that - because every dog is a little different. And because the same sign mixed with other signals or in other contexts can mean something different. Use this time to build your knowledge of your dog's signals. Look for the signals the book tells you about, but let your dog tell you what those signals mean.

Regarding your specific question, some dogs don't pant very much - I have one of them. But you have a new dog and he was a shelter dog, right? I wouldn't be surprised if he has a little, continuous anxiety for quite a while. It's a tough situation for even the most confident dog and he's a baby.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

waterbaby said:


> Pretty much anything you'll read or hear about dogs will be (1) generalized and (2) relative to your dog. That means that you can't just use dog language books to say, this sign means this, that sign means that - because every dog is a little different. And because the same sign mixed with other signals or in other contexts can mean something different. Use this time to build your knowledge of your dog's signals. Look for the signals the book tells you about, but let your dog tell you what those signals mean.
> 
> Regarding your specific question, some dogs don't pant very much - I have one of them. But you have a new dog and he was a shelter dog, right? I wouldn't be surprised if he has a little, continuous anxiety for quite a while. It's a tough situation for even the most confident dog and he's a baby.


He wasn't actually at a shelter, he was at a rescuer's house...but he WAS kept in a crate with his extremely...uhm, let's call him "exhuberent" brother. I'm sure the outside world is a tad foreign to him.

Good to know not all dogs pant a ton. That's all I was really wondering.  Thanks


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

that is interesting my dog winter hardley pants only when she has been excersicing ( walking playing that stuff) but she never seems stressed she is a happy go lucky dog


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

JessCowgirl88 said:


> that is interesting my dog winter hardley pants only when she has been excersicing ( walking playing that stuff) but she never seems stressed she is a happy go lucky dog


Well there ya go


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Both mine pant lots lol, they are both hot blooded ladies .


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Both mine pant lots lol, they are both hot blooded ladies .


That must make Brady a...uhm...cool cucumber?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

My dog Abe pants only when he is hot or stressed and anxious.

I smile when i'm happy but also when i'm pissed at people.

Its all relative.


----------

